# Question about Breeders



## JulietsMommy (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm wanting to figure out Romeo's background! When we got him he was a rescue, but had ACA papers. Which I know ACA papers arent much. On the papers it has Sire and Dam with ABA #'s and Breeders name. Is there somewhere I can look this information up? :huh:
Any help at all would be great, when I tried all I could find was info on Vanity Pups in Brooklyn NY, so Im guessing thats where he came from?


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Well, I do see a website for that Vanity Pups: Puppy Nursery Main They have a heckuva lot of breeds so I don't know whether they actually raise them (puppy mill) or whether they are a broker (for puppy mills).


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes, it definitely looks like Vanity Pups is a broker. Do the names of the sire and dam start with a kennel name? I don't know how ACA registry works, but AKC offers you an option to buy a four or six generation pedigree. Can you do that with ACA?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Looked at the website and they are definitely brokers for puppy mills Between advertising "teacup" pups, the look of their website and all those breeds, it's full of red flags. I don't even know what the ACA is but I would think it's an organization that just makes money by having people register and then the pet shops can say their dogs are registered. Where did you get the pup from? Vanity or somewhere else?


----------



## JulietsMommy (Oct 1, 2012)

I got him from a lady who was taking care of him, she had rescued him she said from a horrible place, but she couldnt keep him. On the papers it says ....
Sire: Marshall's Bandit
AR-ABA-0744422-001

Dam: Little Sassy Girl von Armour
IL-ABA-1123568-005

Breeder: Kelly Armour


----------



## JulietsMommy (Oct 1, 2012)

When I looked at website I figured it was a broker, Im just wanting to know about his parents.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

JulietsMommy said:


> When I looked at website I figured it was a broker, Im just wanting to know about his parents.


I understand the interest in knowing more about his parents. I have become a pedigree junkie. I enjoy looking at human family tree history as well. 

Sadly, though because the ACA is a registry used primarily by unethical breeders you probably won't be able to find out much information. The parents were probably treated as livestock and not much information would have been preserved on them. You can try the ACA and see what they offer you in terms of a pedigree, but since they do not do DNA testing like AKC, and unethical breeders abound in that registry it would not be all that likely you could trust whatever you found.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I found some information on Kelly Armour.



*Petshop: Vanity Pups AKA Happy Puppy Kennels 
*


*ID: *12260
*Breed: *Havanese 
*Breeder: * 2011 Balentine, Sandra (Kelly Armour)
*Broker: * Unknown
*Details: *Healty. Note: Customer paperwork indicates that Kelly Armour is the breeder, but all other info, including USDA # and address, are that of Sandra Balentine. 



http://www.petshoppuppies.com/report.asp?ID=PETSHOP1263264497

Sandra Balentine/Balentine Kennels is a licensed USDA "puppymill" breeder in Arkansas.

http://www.aphis.usda.gov/animal_welfare/efoia/downloads/reports/A_cert_holders.pdf

Kelly Armour is probably a relative as many of these puppy mills are family businesses

Sandra Balentine supplies puppies to a pet shop in Illinois called Lucas and Jackie's Puppies:

Illinois Pet Store Info | The Puppy Mill Project


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Ripoff Report for Vanity Pups:

Ripoff Report | Vanity Pups | Complaint Review: 392155


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Found this on Intellius. Kelly Armour is definitely related to Sandra Balentine, probably a daughter or daughter in law.

Kelly Ann Armour , age 41 
 Get more details  Name/Aliases Has lived in DOB Phone Address Related to Kelly Ann Armour
Kelley Balentine
Mountain View, AR
Chatham, IL
Springfield, IL
Elgin, IL
New Berlin, IL























Related to:
Lanney Balentine
Sandra Balentine
Clay Armour

Wholesaling puppies to Illinois pet stores makes sense since it seem like there is a connection to that state.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

As an Illinois resident, let me just say:  

But I am so glad that you rescued him and didn't buy him from this awful place!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I have 3 Maltese. Two of them (Lacie and Secret) are from reputable breeders, are AKC registered, have thorough pedigrees, DNA testing, etc. And because I know both breeders, I do have genetic and health info on the parents, grandparents and other ancestors. One is even an AKC retired champion.

In addition, I have Tilly who was a rescue from a pet store/puppymill situation. She is ACA registered and I know, in my heart, that her paperwork is totally useless. I have no idea who her parents are, don't know if she is 100% Maltese or is mixed with other breeds (farther back). I have no idea about her potential health issues which is the biggest concern to me. BUT -- I knew all of these when I rescued her and always knew that the only information I would have on her was her own medical records, etc.

I do understand wanting to know more about your fluff, but with the probability that your baby is from a puppymill, and because ACA records are seldom accurate if even available, you will, imho, be in the same situation that I am with Tilly. And I do love Tilly with all my heart. She is a wonderful fluff. But I sincerely wish that I had more information about her background and her potential health issues.


----------



## JulietsMommy (Oct 1, 2012)

I understand that. Thank you everyone for the time you put into this looking and the helpful comments. I was just curious, he's my baby boy no matter what and has a loving forever home with us. I'm glad we have created a stable home for him. 💕


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

CorkieYorkie said:


> As an Illinois resident, let me just say:
> 
> But I am so glad that you rescued him and didn't buy him from this awful place!!


Interesting - I googled the "pet shop" and it's actually a residential home in Bolingbrook. Yikes!


----------

